# PORK RIND PELLETS FROM SCRATCH.



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2012)

here we go with pork rind pellets from scratch. ok almost scratch. i bought the skins. instead of raising the pig.

so here we go. got about 2 3/4# of pork skin from butcher shop. ( you may have to ask the butcher a few days in advance for skins).

here are the 2 pieces of skin. washed and about ready for the pot.

i did cut each half in 3 pieces before going into the pot.

note the small wine barrel in the top left. good stuff.













pork rind 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






same 2 pieces













pork rind 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






now it is 6 pieces in the pot. going to boil 2 hours.













pork rind 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






drinking coffee while we eait for the 2 hour boil to happen. more pics to come, win loose or draw.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 9, 2012)

I am in..... I have been playing around with making pork rinds...... Almost have it figured out. Was going to try the boil method before the drying the next time I do them.......


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2012)

OK THE 2 HOUR BOIL IS OVER. A COUPLE MORE PICS.













PORK RIND 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012


















PORK RIND 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






NOW A 30 MIN. OR SO COOL DOWN. OR REST. SO NOW WE WAIT AGAIN. MAYBE I SHOULD BREAK OUT THE HOME CURED THEN SMOKED CANADIAN BACON AND SMOKED CHEESE FOR A SNACK.













canadian bacon sliced with cheese.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2012)

skins rested in how water for 1 hour. 30 is long enough. but had to eat. now on cooling rack in fridge for a 2 hour cool down.













pork rind on rack 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## ronrude (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2012)

now after 2 hours in the fridge. it's time to scrape the fat off. a large spoon works well for that. if you are doing a lot of rinds. only take a little out of the fridge at a time. the fat will scrape off easyer without tearing.

the rind in back has been scraped. bottom right has the middle scraped. bottom left still has fat on it. the spoon shows the fat.













pork rids 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






same as above. with pile of scraped off fat. the fat will go in the fireplace. this pig will have no waste.













pork rind 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






skin scraped.













pork rind 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






pizza cutter works well to cut skin up. i like small pieces. easyer to add seasoning after cooking. and easyer to cook. but make them any size you like.













pork rind 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






more cut up. the strips on the top will be cut smaller. 













pork rind 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






cut skin on tray to dry overnite













pork rind 11.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






cut up to dry.













pork rind 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






my inspector checking the floor for waste
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. nothing foundon on floor. 1 tough inspector, and you think USDA is tough.













ourk rind 8 helper.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 9, 2012






once again we wait. they have to dry. should be at least overnite. but you can't go to long on drying.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  kick back and have a cold one. more to come. i hope it is worth a point or 2.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 9, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2012)

sorry for the typos football in the back ground


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2012)

pellet dried.













pork rind 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 14, 2012


















pork rind 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 14, 2012






 a few in the hot oil for a few seconds.













pork rind 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 14, 2012






a few seconds more.













pork rind 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 14, 2012






after about a min.













pork rind 17.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 14, 2012






done. sprinkled with seasoning as soon as they come out of the oil.













pork rind 19.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 14, 2012)

I bet some smoked salt or smoked paprika would be good on the rinds


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 14, 2012)

OMG! those look SOOOOOO GOOD. If I ever have belly skin I will so make these.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice... love how they turned out.

I have some belly skin in the freezer and some on my bellies that I am getting 

ready to smoke for bacon.

I tried this once but wasn't aware of the "Boiling or Drying" time.

Will definitely try this again using your method.

Thanks themule69

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2012)

ok here are the ingredients i used.

pork skins with a thin layer of fat.

spice mix 2 tablespoons kosher salt (if i had smoked salt i would have used it)

4 tablespoons sugar ( just a little to much)

2 teaspoons cayenne (home grown dried then ground with seeds a little more would be ok for my taste)

1 tablespoon smoked parprika ( if you don't have smoked then use what you have. it will be fine)

if you mix it up a few days in advance. the flavors will bloom for better flavor.

you can use about anything you like, they are good plain also.

for the pig skins place in stock pot, cover with water, bring to boil for 2 hours. until very soft and able to tear easily.

turn off pot and let cool for half hour.

remove from water and lay on cooling rack, skin side down, place in fridge for 2 hours.

remove skin from rack and scrape off as much fat as possable ( a spoon works well for this, the more fat you remove the crispier they will be.)

once all the fat is removed. cut or tear into small pieces. ( a pizza cutter works well for this)

i use a dehirator but you can use an oven to dry. you can't over dry. they will feel rock hard and inedible when done

to cook bring your oil up to 390 deg.( your not far from the flash point so watch the temp close)

drop a few into the oil, hold under the oil with a small pan or what ever you have. cook for about 60 sec. don't over cook.they will puff up and look great.

remove from oil and season as soon as they come out of the oil. (put a lot more seasoning on than you think you need).

yum yum they are good. if you smoked the skins some that would also add to the taste.

hope you enjoy.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2012)

GO4ABLISS said:


> I bet some smoked salt or smoked paprika would be good on the rinds


if i had, had smoked salt i would have used it. i did use smoked paprika. your mind is the limit to what you can add. i may try to smoke the skin sometime in the future.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2012)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Very nice... love how they turned out.
> 
> I have some belly skin in the freezer and some on my bellies that I am getting
> 
> ...


hey mike give it a try. remember to take a few pics.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the post. It helped me fill in the holes I was missing.

Great job!!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2013)

had to do another batch. this time 6 half belly skins.













pork rind 20.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 21.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 23.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013






finished pellets













pork rind 24.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 25.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 26.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 27.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013


















pork rind 28.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 27, 2013






these things are so good.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## roller (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice job ! Always wondered how that was done...


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow. I have some skin pieces in the freezer from some bacon I made. Now I know why I have been saving them. I will try soon and post pics! Awesome stuff! Big thumbs up to you!


----------



## wes w (Jan 27, 2013)

Would a deep fryer get them hot enough to cook?  The highest setting is 375.

This looks awesome!  I love pork skins.  I've got two skins from my shoulder sausage yesterday   So I can freeze the skins and not hurt them?

Thanks for the post


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 27, 2013)

As far as I know. I haven't pulled any out and used them but they look fine. I was planning on using them as flavor in chili and stuff. The fried pellets look better!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Would a deep fryer get them hot enough to cook?  The highest setting is 375.
> 
> This looks awesome!  I love pork skins.  I've got two skins from my shoulder sausage yesterday   So I can freeze the skins and not hurt them?
> 
> Thanks for the post


a deep fryer will work pretty good. if you could get hotter it would be better. but it will do fine. you can freeze the for as long as you like. i freeze them when i do bacon. then pull them out when i have a few. or i buy them from the butcher shop.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 28, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> As far as I know. I haven't pulled any out and used them but they look fine. I was planning on using them as flavor in chili and stuff. The fried pellets look better!


you have to try it. it's easy and taste great.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 28, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> Wow. I have some skin pieces in the freezer from some bacon I made. Now I know why I have been saving them. I will try soon and post pics! Awesome stuff! Big thumbs up to you!


you will love it.


----------



## paul catt (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the 411 ... whats up with the pig greese in the fireplace  lol I don't think my gas logs would like that too much


----------



## themule69 (Feb 20, 2013)

yeh the pig grease on the gas logs might not be the best idea. i have made a batch that i didn't scrape. they were ok but i prefer to scrape them.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## yance (Jun 24, 2013)

They don't like me!!!

Started my first belly bacon a couple of weeks back using Pop's brine.  Cold smoked it for about12 hours using my AMNPS in my MES 30.  After it came out I skinned it so I could make smoke flavored pork rinds.  I've really been looking forward to that since first reading this thread.

I can't figure out what I did wrong, but mine won't "poof" like they should.  I followed the directions, boiling, chilling, scraping, cutting, and drying.  Used my dehydrator to dry them about 18 hours since supposedly you can't get them too dry.  Oil temps were from about 380° to 420° but I only had a small amount of "puffed" skin, the remainder was just hard skin about the hardness of parched corn.

Can somebody help a feller out?

TIA


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 24, 2013)

This has to be an Ar-Kansas thing....lol ;)


----------



## themule69 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yance said:


> They don't like me!!!
> 
> Started my first belly bacon a couple of weeks back using Pop's brine.  Cold smoked it for about12 hours using my AMNPS in my MES 30.  After it came out I skinned it so I could make smoke flavored pork rinds.  I've really been looking forward to that since first reading this thread.
> 
> ...


Skin it first.

happy smoken

David


----------



## yance (Jun 24, 2013)

So where I messed up was curing the skin?  I can fix that on the next round.

Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Jun 24, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> This has to be an Ar-Kansas thing....lol ;)


Try it you will love it! If you don't burn down the house...............you ar knocking on the flash point!

Happy smoken

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 24, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Try it you will love it! If you don't burn down the house...............you ar knocking on the flash point!
> 
> Happy smoken
> 
> David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 24, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


>


Sorry no help. If you can not control heat? you get what you deserve.







  I know you have one..........I am a stalker.....I saw it in your post So get back to the
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 24, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Sorry no help. If you can not control heat? you get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...dude right now i have a chicken that's kicking my ***!      My birds go 2 to 2 1/2 hours like clock work and i'm over the 3 hour mark! ....So don't mess with the yankee


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey David,

Thanks for a great post!  I love this kind of stuff....using the whole animal, making tasty snacks. Awesome!  Definitely worth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've tried baked pork rinds a few times, and they always come out way too hard. I'll try your method next time.  Looks great!

Have a good night!
Clarissa


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey David,
> 
> Thanks for a great post!  I love this kind of stuff....using the whole animal, making tasty snacks. Awesome!  Definitely worth
> 
> ...


Clarissa

Thanks for the Points. Some day I will have enough points too???????

I have never tryed to Bake them.

one thing to remember is. Don't put to many in at a time. They puff up a lot. That's why i use the popcorn size.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

I actually might just put these on my to do list....after all i'm expanding my pallet to hog maws, chitterlings and pigs feet.   I'm going all hog!

You ever have hog maws, chitterlings etc... Mr Mule?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I actually might just put these on my to do list....after all i'm expanding my pallet to hog maws, chitterlings and pigs feet.   I'm going all hog!
> 
> You ever have hog maws, chitterlings etc... Mr Mule?


Don't much care for chitterlings. Have no clue what a hog maws is. Is it a momma hog....Pickled pigs feet are good. Just not much their. My dogs like the bones.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

Hog maws are the stomach lining


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Hog maws are the stomach lining


Well in Ark-N-Saw. A Maw is your mother.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Well in Ark-N-Saw. A Maw is your mother.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David










    I'm a little slow sometimes....I GET IT... a hogs mother!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     You'd think the razorback ar-kansas(ians) would know pig parts!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 26, 2013)

I know.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just fried up a couple of hand fulls (only a small hand full at a time) Then I used some of TULSA JEFFS rub. With a small tweek.

MAN O MAN......That will make you kiss your sister!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Jun 27, 2013)

David.  Can you freeze the pellets at thr stage right before you fry em up..in portion sizes for easy frying at a later date.. or do you fry the whole batch at once and then store?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

webowabo said:


> David. Can you freeze the pellets at thr stage right before you fry em up..in portion sizes for easy frying at a later date.. or do you fry the whole batch at once and then store?


You DO NOT fry untill ready to eat Or about ready to eat.. You can store at room temp for almost ever. After I dehidrate them I put them in  tuppereware then on the shelf. They are as hard as rocks. Till you cook.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome.. thanks Dave. I have a few things to smoke this weekend (primarily for the left overs since I ffinally got a vaccum sealer.. looking to cut my fast food cost down and use some good meat ;) that said I really wanna try some rinds..... since i should have plenty of extra time this weekend... I could live off them right next to JERKY!  Lol


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Awesome.. thanks Dave. I have a few things to smoke this weekend (primarily for the left overs since I ffinally got a vaccum sealer.. looking to cut my fast food cost down and use some good meat ;) that said I really wanna try some rinds..... since i should have plenty of extra time this weekend... I could live off them right next to JERKY! Lol


I did a batch of venison jerky the other day. It has been jerky and pork rinds all week for me.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Jun 27, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I did a batch of venison jerky the other day. It has been jerky and pork rinds all week for me.
> Happy smoken.
> David



My kind of diet.. 
now i have to find some pork skins around me (shouldnt be hard there are 17 mexican groceries in my neighborhood)


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

webowabo said:


> My kind of diet..
> now i have to find some pork skins around me (shouldnt be hard there are 17 mexican groceries in my neighborhood)


The local butcher shop here will sale some. I also save what i take off of a belly if i get a skin on belly. A couple of ponds goes a long way.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey David,

Looks great and I want to try some from scratch.  One question - have you ever stuck them little nuggets in the microwave?  I've seen some microwaveable ones and I can't think of what they would do differently to prep them for microwaving vs frying.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 11, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Hey David,
> 
> Looks great and I want to try some from scratch.  One question - have you ever stuck them little nuggets in the microwave?  I've seen some microwaveable ones and I can't think of what they would do differently to prep them for microwaving vs frying.


Doug

after you ask this.

I threw 3 pellets in the microwave in a bowl. I set the time at 2.22 with a 1100 watt micro. to my suprise they started to grow. Looking like pork rinds. At the 2 min mark they started to shrink so I cut it off. Yes I did have pork rinds. But not very light and crispy. I have thought of trying some in the oven. I just haven't done that yet

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this thread worthy of a sticky???? If so how????


----------



## webowabo (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it is worthy. Very informative!  Still wanting to try!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 12, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I think it is worthy. Very informative! Still wanting to try!


You will Love it. Grab you a skin and get started. Show us a Qview when you do.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Aug 3, 2013)

Game on. .. 












20130803_102417.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 3, 2013





Gonna follow your instructions. .... except.. I dont have a dehydrator. .. but..im gonna put the pieces in cabinet smoker. . By the time they boil..and I let em rest... it will be 105* outside.... so ill let them dry out there... with the amnps going and a small fan to help with the process


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mike

You can also dry them in the oven if you need to. 105 in the sun should get you close.

Keep the pics coming. i won't call it a hijack.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Aug 3, 2013)

David I meant 105 outside. Ill put them inside the smoker. My temps read 150* when I came home yesterday around 4pm inside the smoker.... ill just save some fuel..lol. and take advantage of the temps outside. ..


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

webowabo said:


> David I meant 105 outside. Ill put them inside the smoker. My temps read 150* when I came home yesterday around 4pm inside the smoker.... ill just save some fuel..lol. and take advantage of the temps outside. ..


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 8, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Game on. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how are they coming along?  I found a meat shop that will get me whole fresh bellies, skin them for me, or sell me the skins.  The rind only is $2 lb.  Whole untrimmed bellies are $3.30 lb.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> So, how are they coming along?  I found a meat shop that will get me whole fresh bellies, skin them for me, or sell me the skins.  The rind only is $2 lb.  Whole untrimmed bellies are $3.30 lb.


The butcher shop here sells the skin for $2.00 ib. I just ordered a belly this morning. It is $2.99 lb and he will skin if for me and I get the skin. Then after I cure the bacon and smoke. he will slice it for me for free. I always take him a sample. Looking forward to seeing you Pellets.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dcarch (Aug 8, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> ------ I've tried baked pork rinds a few times, and they always come out way too hard. I'll try your method next time.  Looks great!
> 
> Have a good night!
> Clarissa


Baking works very well for me.

dcarch













74d4c027.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Aug 8, 2013






.













2a9451a4.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Aug 8, 2013


















cracklins2_zps4f91083a.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Aug 8, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Baking works very well for me.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> ...


So glad it worked for you...........looks yummy!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Questions for both of the two posts above mine.

*dcarch Baked*: Did you just lay them out flat in long skinny strips? Did you put them right on a pan, foil, or parchment paper? Any oil or seasoning before baking? Temp & process details please.

*themule69 fried:* You boiled and dehydrated different batches. Did one work better then the other?

Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## dcarch (Aug 9, 2013)

Latin Americans call them chicharrones. In Canada, they’re scrunchions. In the US, they’re cracklings. In Britain, they’re pork scratchings. Most Asian countries also have their own form. Wherever you are, though, the pork rind is essentially the same save for whatever seasonings are applied: slices of the skin fried in its own fat as it renders out.

You can Google recipes of the above to find flavor profiles that you like.

Most of pork rind recipes call for deep frying in oil or fat. That of course makes it unwise to enjoy these amazing treats too often.

However, if you bake pork rind, all the fat will be rendered out and there is no oil.

Basically the baking method is no mystery, the steps are the same as detailed by Themule69. After the rind has been totally 100% dehydrated, preheat oven to 400 F and bake. You may need to play with your oven thermostat setting because each oven is different. They are never accurate.

A convection oven works the best.

To get the curvy spiral shape, which is great for a party, after the skins have been cooked, roll the sheets up and refrigerate. In a few hours, slice the rolls then dehydrate.

dcarch


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 9, 2013)

I have followed this method a few times and works like a charm.

Just a summery of already laid out method:

Acquire the skin
Boil for about 30-60 min. Really depends on how much fat on how long. If you over boil the skin becomes very soft and can fall apart.
Remove from water to allow to cool slightly.
Scrape the fat off the skin.
Cut into desired size and shape. Remember they will get larger when fried.
Place in dehydrator until they are fully dehydrated. Will take several hours. How long depends on moisture content of skin and humidity in the room.

Ok now you are like me and don't have a dehydrator......
I set my oven on its lowest setting at 170 and place the cleaned and cut skin on cake cooling racks on sheet trays and place in the oven and allow it to dry out till they are fully dried out. It will take several hours. Save the fat for later use and I place mine into ziplock bags and freeze them until I need them.

When I go the fry mine I use 350 degree oil. I will place a few in the pot at a time. When done I place on some paper towel to allow to drain slightly then toss with what seasoning I desire.

Hope this helps clear things up a bit.....


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Questions for both of the two posts above mine.
> 
> *dcarch Baked*: Did you just lay them out flat in long skinny strips? Did you put them right on a pan, foil, or parchment paper? Any oil or seasoning before baking? Temp & process details please.
> 
> ...


I have played with a few differant ways. The results were about the same every time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Latin Americans call them chicharrones. In Canada, they’re scrunchions. In the US, they’re cracklings. In Britain, they’re pork scratchings. Most Asian countries also have their own form. Wherever you are, though, the pork rind is essentially the same save for whatever seasonings are applied: slices of the skin fried in its own fat as it renders out.
> 
> You can Google recipes of the above to find flavor profiles that you like.
> 
> ...


I will have to try the baked some time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've always wandered how to make these! Will definitely try in the near future!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

millerk0486 said:


> I've always wandered how to make these! Will definitely try in the near future!


It is pretty easy. Give it a try. Their tasty. The sky is the limit on what seasoning you can use.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jeff 1 (Aug 27, 2013)

How long do they generally take to bake?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff 1 said:


> How long do they generally take to bake?


I have never baked them. i'm going to give it a try some time. I fry them for 45 seconds or so.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dcarch (Aug 27, 2013)

I set my convection oven at 400F.

In about one or two minutes, they pop. So don't walk away.

dcarch


----------



## jeff 1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sweet thanks


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

dcarch said:


> I set my convection oven at 400F.
> 
> In about one or two minutes, they pop. So don't walk away.
> 
> dcarch


Thanks! I'm going to give the oven a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jeff 1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I over boiled it tonight, went about an hour and a half and the skin fell apart lol. Good thing I have more bellies with skin still on. I am gonna get this down


----------



## themule69 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff 1 said:


> Well I over boiled it tonight, went about an hour and a half and the skin fell apart lol. Good thing I have more bellies with skin still on. I am gonna get this down


As long as you can keep them together long enough to scrape. They should be ok to dry.


----------



## dcarch (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff 1 said:


> Well I over boiled it tonight, went about an hour and a half and the skin fell apart lol. Good thing I have more bellies with skin still on. I am gonna get this down


Cook it more another hour.

Animal skin makes wonderful hide glue for your woodshop. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














dcarch


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff 1 said:


> Well I over boiled it tonight, went about an hour and a half and the skin fell apart lol. Good thing I have more bellies with skin still on. I am gonna get this down


I did my first batch this week.  I boiled mine for 2 hrs and they were extremely delicate when I was pulling them out of the water.  I ran out of time Sunday evening and didn't get back to them until last night (Wednesday).  So, they sat spread out on a rack in the frig for 3 days.  The skin had really started to tighten up and dry out some.  The fat came right off with a spoon like David said at that point.  I was not delicate with them either and didn't have a single tear.  May be a way to save some that tender up too quickly while being boiled.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 6, 2014)

I fried the first few at about 360 degrees.  They puffed up fine and looked pretty but they were a little tough, not crispy.  Then I cranked the heat up a little more like David said and they turned out incredible!  I used canola oil which has a higher flash point than most oils.  I was getting the best results when the oil was 380 and above.

I kind of held them under the oil with my spider until the bubbling rapidly decreased.  Then onto a wire rack to drain the oil.  After I fried about a dozen or so, I put them in a small paper sack with a teaspoon of Big Bull's brisket rub and shook them around.  Turned out really good.  I can see I need to find some more skins as even the wife liked them.  Thanks Mule.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 8, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I fried the first few at about 360 degrees.  They puffed up fine and looked pretty but they were a little tough, not crispy.  Then I cranked the heat up a little more like David said and they turned out incredible!  I used canola oil which has a higher flash point than most oils.  I was getting the best results when the oil was 380 and above.
> 
> I kind of held them under the oil with my spider until the bubbling rapidly decreased.  Then onto a wire rack to drain the oil.  After I fried about a dozen or so, I put them in a small paper sack with a teaspoon of Big Bull's brisket rub and shook them around.  Turned out really good.  I can see I need to find some more skins as even the wife liked them.  Thanks Mule.





JaxRmrJmr said:


> I did my first batch this week.  I boiled mine for 2 hrs and they were extremely delicate when I was pulling them out of the water.  I ran out of time Sunday evening and didn't get back to them until last night (Wednesday).  So, they sat spread out on a rack in the frig for 3 days.  The skin had really started to tighten up and dry out some.  The fat came right off with a spoon like David said at that point.  I was not delicate with them either and didn't have a single tear.  May be a way to save some that tender up too quickly while being boiled.


Glad you gave it a try. I cure a lot of bacon so I always have skins to work with.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 8, 2014)

Giving a little bump to this so others may run across it and try it.

My oldest son is in the Army and was home for block leave before deployment and I had some of these ready.  We sat in the backyard frying a few at a time as we ate them.


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 8, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Giving a little bump to this so others may run across it and try it.
> 
> My oldest son is in the Army and was home for block leave before deployment and I had some of these ready.  We sat in the backyard frying a few at a time as we ate them.



very cool! I for one appreciate your sons service to our country.

I introduced my daughter to them, now she looks for them often. She bought some and said mine were better because they were warm.......


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great thread and thanks for bumping it.On my to do list pork skin is easy to get here and cheap.

Dan


----------



## wvben (Aug 9, 2014)

I've read this several times and it still isn't clear to me if the skin was cured first.  My mind tells me it would have to be in order to be dehydrated/dried out at a low temperature.  Just wondering before I try.  Don't want to send the family to the ER.


----------



## twisted minds (Aug 9, 2014)

Not cured, raw skin is boiled for a couple hours which in effect cooks it and renders it safe to /dehydrate.  Skin from any part of the hog will work also, if you have a ham, shoulder, picnic, or whole hog same process.


----------



## wvben (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  I just wanted to make sure.  I've got 24# of bellies cured and ready for the smoker.  I skinned the belly before I cured it and figured on making some pork rinds out of the skin.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2014)

wvben said:


> I've read this several times and it still isn't clear to me if the skin was cured first. My mind tells me it would have to be in order to be dehydrated/dried out at a low temperature. Just wondering before I try. Don't want to send the family to the ER.


No it is not cured. As stated above boiling cooks it. However dehydrating also gets it to a safe temp as well low moisture. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## swoodze (Aug 14, 2014)

I have always wanted to try this but never knew the actual process to make the rinds, so this has helped me out a ton. thanks for all of the info guys.

I will be trying this soon.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2014)

swoodze said:


> I have always wanted to try this but never knew the actual process to make the rinds, so this has helped me out a ton. thanks for all of the info guys.
> 
> I will be trying this soon.


Everyone I know that has tried it love it. Let me know when you try it what you think.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Everyone I know that has tried it love it. Let me know when you try it what you think.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


David Thanks I have 2 Shoulder skins boiling now will update, when I get to do the frying


----------



## themule69 (Mar 8, 2015)

tropics said:


> David Thanks I have 2 Shoulder skins boiling now will update, when I get to do the frying


Richie Your going to love them. Remember to get your oil screaming hot but don't catch anything on fire. I look forward to seeing your results.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Richie Your going to love them. Remember to get your oil screaming hot but don't catch anything on fire. I look forward to seeing your results.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


This won't happen til after the snow melts, I'll use the side burner on the grill. They are cooling then in the fridge


----------



## tropics (Mar 11, 2015)

Had the fryer going last night for FF so I tossed a few pieces in.













100_1639.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 11, 2015






fried for a few seconds













100_1640.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 11, 2015






Salted they are great













100_1641.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 11, 2015






Thanks David


----------

